# Iphone 4 USB 2.0 Problem



## Syntax_E (27. November 2010)

Ich habe ein iPhone 4 - 16GB und bekomme seid kurzem immer die Meldung "Gerät kann eine höhere Leistung erzielen" -wenn Sie es an einem USB 2.0 Port anschliessen.

Nun zu meinem System ich habe ein GA X58A UD5 REV.2 Mainboard und eine i7 920 CPU, ich verwende 4 GB Kingston Hyper X DDR 3 Ram und es laufen insgesamt 4 HDDs in meinem Tower (Coolermaster Cosmos) Grafik bringt eine Nvidia 250 GTS, Strom kommt durch ein Cougar Netzteil.

Ich denke da mein Board sogar USB 3.0 unterstützt, ich eigentlich gar keine USB 1.0 Ports mehr habe.

Ich schliesse mein iPhone am front USB Port vom Case an, welcher mit dem spezial USB Port am Board verbunden ist, der auch im ausgeschalteten Zustand Strom liefert. (ich habe es aber auch schon an anderen Ports und anderen Rechnern versucht.) -- Gleiches Ergebniss!!

hat irgend jemand den selben Fehler schon einmal gehabt? ist mein iPhone defekt? was ist zu tun?

gruss syntax_e


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. November 2010)

So etwas kenne ich eigendlich nur von XP wenn das Servicepack nicht auf aktuellem Stand ist. Ist im Bios USB 2.0 aktiviert? Passiert es auch mit anderen Geräten?


> Ich denke da mein Board sogar USB 3.0 unterstützt, ich eigentlich gar keine USB 1.0 Ports mehr habe


Abwärtskompatiblität
Vielleicht taugt das USB Kabel von dem Apfel-Phone nix


----------



## BlackHawk3 (28. November 2010)

Also ich habe bei meiner Festplatte genau das gleiche Problem und ignoriere es einfach


----------



## Syntax_E (29. November 2010)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Also ich habe bei meiner Festplatte genau das gleiche Problem und ignoriere es einfach



Naja wenn denn da keine weiteren Nachteile mit verbunden wären, wie das die syncro ewig dauert, wäre es mir vielleicht auch egal.

gruss syntax_e


----------



## Syntax_E (29. November 2010)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> So etwas kenne ich eigendlich nur von XP wenn das Servicepack nicht auf aktuellem Stand ist. Ist im Bios USB 2.0 aktiviert? Passiert es auch mit anderen Geräten?



also bei anderen geräten ist es mir noch nicht vorgekommen habe da auch noch eine externe festplatte nen Cam und nen MIDI Keyboard (das ist aber alles nicht immer angeschlossen) 

und es passiert halt auch mit dem iphone an anderen computern!!! 

Abwärtskompatiblität
Vielleicht taugt das USB Kabel von dem Apfel-Phone nix[/QUOTE]

Also gerade mal das kabel von dem ipod meine freundinn benutzt, gleicher fehler...

meint ihr ich habe das recht aufn neues iphone?


----------



## Syntax_E (2. Dezember 2010)

UPDATE:

also gestern beim support angerufen, die sagten ich solle mich an meinen netzbetreiber wenden. 

Das tat ich dann und als ich denen das problem schildern wollte, hab ich um die fehlermeldung exakt vorlesen zu können, das iphone mit dem pc verbunden und erhielt KEINE meldung mehr !!!

ich hab das iphone neugestartet und es nocheinmal versucht, wieder keine meldung..  selbst als ich am abend nach einigen std es noch einmal versucht hab, (zwischendurch war auch mein rechner schonmal aus) keine meldung !!!

da hab ich mich erstmal gefreut.. 

heute nachmittag war das iphone dann bei 10 prozent akkuladung deshalb hab ich es zum laden an den pc angeschlossen und schon bekomme ich wieder die meldung angezeigt  


liegt es vielleicht an der akkuleistung des iphone? daß es falls diese zu schwach wird, die usb geschwindigkeit runter schraubt???

bin mit meinem latein am ende ..
hat noch niemand so einen fehler erlebt???


----------



## Syntax_E (26. Januar 2011)

also ich noch mal ..

hab das problem immer noch und scheinbar bin ich ja nicht der einzige obwohl hier niemand solch ein problem kennt, hab im netz mehrere leute gefunden die dieses problem auch haben, ich habe auch schon alles probiert..

es war kurzzeitig auch mal wieder weg aber jetzt ist es wieder da!!

an was kann das denn bitte liegen ???

ich habs mal an einem imac probiert, da war nix keine meldung oder so ..
apple support meinte - wenn ichs einschick testen, die es auch nur an einem mac und wenn der fehler nicht erscheint wird auch nix repariert..

also wie soll ich jetzt am besten vorgehen 

brauche dringend hilfe!!!!​


----------



## Syntax_E (28. Januar 2011)

also hab heute nochmal mit dem apple support telefoniert..

die meinten dass ich nochmal das iphone mit itunes wiederherstellen, und am ende als ein neues iphone anmelden soll (gibt da son menü wo man nen haken setzen kann ob neu oder ausm backup) - begründung der fehler könnte im backup sein..

hab das 2 mal gemacht, hat auch nichts gebracht..

hab jetzt, auf deren bitte, wieder eine email an die geschickt - dass es damit nicht geklappt hat.. 

die wollten sich morgen wieder melden..  mal sehen was dann passiert...


----------



## p00nage (28. Januar 2011)

ist es nur am front usb so ?

Ne OT Frage: Warum hast bei nem i7 920 nur 4GB Speicher?


----------



## Reytiros (28. Januar 2011)

Guck mal, ob es ein BIOS Update für dein Mainboard gibt. 
Bei mir war das Problem, dass mein iPhone nach jedem anschließen als neues erkannt wird. Update gemacht, Problem gelöst.


----------

